# Dunns River Nurishment



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone know if these are any good, not taste wise but as a meal replacement?


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Aparently they are not too good mate,

full of sugar, and thats no good for nobody!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok. I always thought they would not be much good. just that they are for sale everywhere now


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I think that its better then nothing, but most of it is sugar and artificial flavouring


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Agreed.

I used to drink them when i was younger and would only have one now in an emergency.

For what they cost (£1.20 odd) you would be better off getting some protein powder or a box of mrp's. Probably work out the same in cost, and be alot more beneficial for you.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

if your looking for a good mr try the chemical nutrition pro mr i have just started with that and it is fab and only £25 for 20 servings


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I usually have the Met-Rx drink mix 2 or 3 a day


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

I sometimes use them when I am in a hurry - like at a petrol station and need something...

that is a major problem I find - if you are in a rush and the only places nearby are either newsagents or petrol stations what do you guys do?? I'm never organised enough to have a goody bag with me...


----------



## Matnik (Sep 16, 2011)

My advice from experience, stay away from this stuff for all you're worth. If you're hungry, have a chicken sandwich from Tesco or something.

I've been training for about four months using this as an additional supplement, particularly pre-workout for the easy sugary fuel. My diet would otherwise consist of your standard fare, oatmeal in the morning, chicken/brown rice...the sorts of generic meal plans that most builders post about and newbies like me pick up on.

The only difference in the past four months has been 1-2 cans of this stuff a day (normally on workout days, I tended to stay off it on off days).

I've built muscle all right. Not that you can see it. I've gone from 14% to 17% body fat in four months DESPITE an otherwise good overall diet and stringently following high intensity training and I blame this crap. 53g of carbs - and it's ALL sugar.

I've stopped drinking it since, and haven't changed anything else, and my festive paunch has started to fade again but I can't stress this enough; *The best way to fill that gap in the day is to plan and eat real food.* Most supermarkets sells off the shelf sandwiches that aren't great (Tesco being the worst from what I've seen), garages these days even sell pre-cooked chicken and almost all sell sandwiches, more often than not there are brown bread options in there too. Believe me, anything is better than this stuff, drink it too often and it's going to make you fat.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My god... A 6 year old thread has risen from the dead


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good post tho matnik


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

damagedgoods said:


> I sometimes use them when I am in a hurry - like at a petrol station and need something...
> 
> that is a major problem I find - if you are in a rush and the only places nearby are either newsagents or petrol stations what do you guys do?? I'm never organised enough to have a goody bag with me...


Find the nearist H&B or a gym most sell single protein drink etc or just buy food


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If your seriously stuck and feel like you will have a mental breakdown without some pwo protein, have a carton of milk or a yazoo - sorted


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> My god... A 6 year old thread has risen from the dead


Dam! I never look at the date


----------



## Richard1 (Jan 25, 2019)

I've just bought this drink at my local newsagent. I thought it would be healthy. Wish I had seen this thread before I bought it. Love how this subject started back in 2005 and now it's 2019.


----------

